# Tarpon



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

So... my goal to catch a FL tarpon on fly has come up short so far. These rough seas haven't helped at all, so I've been fishing conventional off of the pier and managed to land two 75 pound range fish, but now that its flat I'm dying to get a shot on fly off of my boat. Im really just looking for some general guidance here... I know Im supposed to run east until I see them, how far is the "correct" distance to start looking? Ive tried it a few times and have seen nothing, and resorted to throwing out live baits as I was scared I was just running over non-rolling fish. I've struck out every time so far, however, and as a former pier rat I refuse to go drift 100 yards off of the pier and wait for the swim baits to start slinging. Any insight?

Brandon


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

*Finding tarpon*

So... my goal to catch a FL tarpon on fly has come up short so far. These rough seas haven't helped at all, so I've been fishing conventional off of the pier and managed to land two 75 pound range fish, but now that its flat I'm dying to get a shot on fly off of my boat. Im really just looking for some general guidance here... I know Im supposed to run east until I see them, how far is the "correct" distance to start looking? Ive tried it a few times and have seen nothing, and resorted to throwing out live baits as I was scared I was just running over non-rolling fish. I've struck out every time so far, however, and as a former pier rat I refuse to go drift 100 yards off of the pier and wait for the swim baits to start slinging. Any insight?

Brandon


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I mean you see the fish on the pier. I would load a cooler up with beer, run out to the outer sand bar of the pass. They don't just roll to the east, I've thrown live bait at them on the bar between the Mass and McRae. I call that the shark bar, but yeah those bars run a good length out and are sight fish able if you have a trolling motor even better. I've seen a stacked pod over 50fish swimming on the second sandbar around the sight tower in Pickens... It's all luck, knowledge and a good set of eyes..... Do the time and you'll getcha one!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heck just for fun I ran the bar off Pickens today for about a mile on the way in from my charter and saw a pod in 5 minutes of looking. The next few days should be perfect conditions!


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

They are there, getting them to eat a fly is the challenge.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Im in Destin, if that matters any.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Destin is a lot deeper than Pensacola. But that won't change the migration just changes how much shallow bar you have to work. I'd fish when you can see the bottom, and just keep an eye out deeper I case they roll south of you.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I've been there and done that. 

Basically, I'd rather be on anchor than moving. I think you're better off letting them come to you. I mean...think about it...they're moving east to west so put yourself in their path, anchor in 20 feet of water, be really quiet...and let them come to you.

I put out a couple of live baits and wait with a flyrod in my hand to see if I see any rollers. Please know that you'll hook ten fish for every one you see on the surface...and the one you see on the surface may be beyond the 100 ft that you can cast. BTW, it doesn't hurt to have a buddy with a spinning rod and a Hogy to cast for rolling fish that are out of the range of a fly.

Keep in mind that tarpon tend to stay about 1/2 way in the water column. Here they are usually more or less in 20 feet of water. The point is you're not as likely to see them as in other places.

With a fly, you don't have to go too far back to the east to get a different set of paramenters that will increase your odds. I go here all the time (out of Perdido Pass)...am going Sunday...but if this were a great place to flyfish for tarpon you'd hear a lot more about it.

The bottom line is you can catch them here on flies but you're odds are much better with live bait.


----------

